# Remote racking/Switching



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Pretty amazing lineup of equipment. Over 200 different devices for remote racking and switching of just about anything you can imagine. 
http://www.cbsarcsafe.com/catalog/


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for that post Zog.
I'll keep the catalog for reference.
John M


----------

